

HP 15C Scientific Calculator now available at buy.com - mechnik
http://www.buy.com/prod/hp-15c-scientific-calculator/223173356.html

======
mechnik
$79.88, free shipping

A $5 off coupon for purchases over $75

<http://www.buy.com/retail/coupon.asp?prid=85094736>

over 1,000 in stock at the moment

~~~
joe_bleau
The enthusiasts are questioning if buy.com really has stock. See TW's comment
at [http://www.hpmuseum.org/cgi-
sys/cgiwrap/hpmuseum/forum.cgi?r...](http://www.hpmuseum.org/cgi-
sys/cgiwrap/hpmuseum/forum.cgi?read=193631#193631)

~~~
mechnik
right. nobody knew where buy.com obtained all those units before anyone else.
HP Museum Forum has some interesting information, e.g. WP 34S project.

